# XDm .40 3.8 vs. XD-40 SC



## Sheepdog374

I currently own an XD-45 and have loved it, and definitely prefer the XDs as my pistol of choice. It outperforms and is more comfortable than all others I've owned or fired. Nevertheless, I'm having a dilemma for finding a concealed carry pistol of choice...

I like the XDm 3.8 inch in the .40. It's only 1 oz heavier than the Sub-compact, and I like the grip. However, they don't make the crimson trace for it yet, which I know I'll want on the weapon. Nevertheless, I'm wondering how comfortably it conceals. 

I certainly don't mind the XD-40 subcompact, but I hate the small grip (I don't want to shoot with my pinky hanging off the end), and figured I'd upgrade to the XDm considering I'd wind up using the extended mag in the subcompact anyway. Also, they do have the Crimson Trace in this model. However, I'm wondering how much better the XDm outperforms it. 

I know I don't want a Lasermax, and therefore am stuck between the XDm 3.8 and XD-40 SC. Any feedback on the differences? How easy to concealed carry is the XDm? Does it have a real advantage over the XD-40? Any other lasers besides Lasermax or Laserlyte that can fit the XDm? All help would be appreciated...


----------



## VAMarine

Pending on which grip insert you use, the crimson trace will fit the XDM.

As far as concealability, the SC will be easier to hide due to the shorter grip.

Pending on where you live, it might be harder to conceal the "M" as it is longer and will, in most cases at least require a cover garment which may not be feasible due to climate.

Pro and cons are about the same, meaning that pending on your point of view the differences between the two can be pros or cons.

I like a full grip and lots of bullets and don't mind dressing around the gun, so the "Pros" of the "M" don't bother me.

The SC has pros of being easier to conceal, but to me that's a con as I like the full grip.


----------



## Hiram25

I have the SA XD40 SC with a Lasermax, the weapon works great, and I carry it cc all the time. You could use the extended mag which would give you the extra length on the grip if you need it, plus a few extra rounds. 

Good luck with your search. By the way, what's wrong with the LaserMax other than the price?

Dave M.:smt1099


----------



## Sheepdog374

_"What's wrong with the lasermax other than the price?"_

...so far I've heard nothing but bad reviews of them... yours is the first positive one. Apparently issues with poor reliability or losing calibration, constantly needing recalibrated, etc. If yours works great it's the first good response I've had, but I genuinely am glad to hear it and appreciate the feedback! It's sounds like you got a good one.


----------



## Sheepdog374

VAMarine said:


> Pending on which grip insert you use, the crimson trace will fit the XDM.


VAMarine, I appreciate the feedback. I share your sentiments about the pros, and think I will be in the same boat. I am excited to hear though that the CT laser can be fitted to an XDm if you use the right backstraps. I assume it's the standard XD-40 grip? Fit it just like normal or would it require modification?

Thanks - I appreciate it.


----------



## jmilbank0080

Go with the Glock 27(40cal) with a ct laser that mountas under the barrel. I have the 26 with the laser setup and works great, no pressure though.


----------



## Bearbait455

*3.8 minus*

I'm going to get a 3.8 40 and send it to Canyon Creek Customs for a grip chop. They take 5/8 inch off of the grip and magazine so that it is about a 1/4 inch longer than a sc 40. It will hold 13 rounds in 40 or 16 rnds in 9mm. This way you have a little longer match grade barrel for accuacy over the sc, and the little extra grip over the sc so you don't have to use a PIERCE grip, but it's shorter than the reg XDM for concealment.while it's there he has a lot of other stuff to make it cool. I'm going for the trigger job,chrome slide, glowing front sight, ect.


----------



## Bearbait455

I've heard on XDtalk forum that the Lasermax gets dirty after a few rounds and needs to be cleaned to see it well. There are several guys over there that have put CTC grips on XDM's. I've got a Laserlyte rear sight on my XDM 40 4.5 and it works very well, but I like the activation on the CTC better.


----------



## joelh

As far as the pinky hanging off of the short mag goes. The little extender for $10 works like a charm. I think it looks pretty good too.


----------



## Boss

I've got the XD SC in 9 and have crimson trace on it. The crimson trace is by far the best laser that I have seen, and it fits nicely on the XDSC. I carry mine with the extended mag and it is still easy to conceal. Its by far my favorite pistol, and I have had no complaints whatsoever. Same thing with the crimson trace, I couldn't see carrying without it now.


----------

